# Manager andato e...



## Tebe (24 Agosto 2012)

Stamattina era il suo ultimo giorno.
Ieri ci siamo lasciati in mail con una mia domanda, una cazzata, nulla di importante, a cui ovviamente non ha risposto.

Stamattina me la sono cazzeggiata con Pupi che mi maillava dicendo che il Boss era rintanato nel suo ufficio mannaro da solo.

Mi è dispiaciuto non avergli augurato buone vacanze o che non mi abbia scritto, ma non per una roba sentimentale di ammmmore ma perchè lo leggo, questo silenzio, come una sua forzatura.

Non sta bene e mi dispiace. 
Comunque...ho fatto la brava e non mi sono fatta sentire.
Alle tre e mezza ricevo un altra mail da Pupillo.

_Il capo è andato e mi ha detto "Quando vedi Tebe abbracciala da parte mia" e mi ha ancora rotto il cazzo con le piante.

Ti ha detto di darmi un abbraccio?
Paura...

Perchè paura?

Perchè è uno stronzo figlio di puttana e non capisco se è una presa per il culo o no. Sono certa sia convinto che io e te si abbia una storia segreta.

Si Tebe, lo penso anche io. Ma sono sicurissimo che non è una presa per il culo, davvero. Anche io lo vedo spesso come un borioso figlio di puttana ma altre volte lo vedo tutto l'opposto.
Credo sia un pò geloso del nostro rapporto e vorrebbe avere anche lui la stessa confidenza , ma ovviamente non lo reputa professionale anche se con te e si è sempre comportato in maniera diversa che con tutti.
_

mah...

comunque adesso ho deciso di scrivere per queste tre settimane le mie pene d'ammmmmmmmmmmore per un forumista.
Non saprete mai chi è, e in effetti nemmeno lui sospetta di essere diventato il mio sogno erotico maximo via pc.
Me lo vedo alto. Capelli scuri, occhi scuri, compatto un pò randagio.
Quando scrive praticamente ho degli orgasmi multipli e penso cose inenarrabili su cosa gli farei.
I miei soliti film porno in sostanza.

Insomma....metterò una nuova categoria dal titolo...boh...Amori segreti?
(talmente segreti che sto poveretto non se ne è nemmeno accorto che sono virtualmente innamorata di lui..)


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2012)

scusa , tebe, ma questo dire non dire mi pare stupidino.
è voluta dirai , se ti conosco un po' , ma rimane stupidino lo stesso.
piuttosto : come stai?
siamo passati dal rischio ricovero d'urgenza alla forma perfetta ...ma cosa aveva procurato il malanno?
tutto a posto?


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Tebe.... sai che sono Siculo no ?


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2012)

chi è , gioi?


----------



## Tebe (24 Agosto 2012)

Minerva;bt5357 ha detto:
			
		

> s*cusa , tebe, ma questo dire non dire mi pare stupidino.
> è voluta dirai , se ti conosco un po' , ma rimane stupidino lo stesso.*
> piuttosto : come stai?
> siamo passati dal rischio ricovero d'urgenza alla forma perfetta ...ma cosa aveva procurato il malanno?
> tutto a posto?


parli del mio amore segreto?
ma non lo voglio dire davvero! Se no che segreto è! E poi comunque lui non si è accorto di niente, quindi mi posso fare tutti i film che voglio!

Come sto...benino. Sono ancora sottopeso e ho rifatto le analisi delle urine qualche giorno fa e sono risultate a posto. Infezione debellata, anche se è rimasta un mistero. 
Analisi del sangue ok, tranne gli esami ormonali. Quelli sballati totale. Prossima settimana vado dal gine a farglieli vedere, magari potrebbe essere una causa delle mie febbre improvvise e delle mie infezioni misteriose.


Devo ammettere però che non mi sono mai sentita così stanca e "malata" come in questi ultimi mesi.Faccio fatica davvero a fare tutto. Tranne curare i miei animali e i miei fiori.

Ho bisogno di un amante medico. Che ne dici?


----------



## Tebe (24 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo;bt5358 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe.... sai che sono Siculo no ?


certo.

Slurp


----------



## Tebe (24 Agosto 2012)

Minerva;bt5359 ha detto:
			
		

> chi è , gioi?


Gioi e Joey?
Ma scusa...non lo dico!
Puoi farmi tutti i nomi del forum ma non lo dico! E comunque è impossibile capirlo. Pure per lui!


Sono troppo furba, tzè.


----------



## Tebe (24 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5366 ha detto:
			
		

> Gioi e Joey?
> Ma scusa...non lo dico!
> Puoi farmi tutti i nomi del forum ma non lo dico! E comunque è impossibile capirlo. Pure per il mio oggetto del desiderio.
> 
> ...


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2012)

amore segreto, mah.
tebe cresci


----------



## Tebe (24 Agosto 2012)

Minerva;bt5369 ha detto:
			
		

> amore segreto, mah.
> tebe cresci


*NO!

*


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

:rotfl:


----------



## Leda (24 Agosto 2012)

Forse forse...




















... non posso farcela :carneval:


----------



## Tebe (24 Agosto 2012)

Leda;bt5373 ha detto:
			
		

> Forse forse...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


forse forse cosa?
Mi pigli per ù culo?


----------



## aristocat (25 Agosto 2012)

"Me lo vedo alto. Capelli scuri, occhi scuri, compatto un pò randagio."

Beh possiamo escludere quelli che hanno postato la loro foto qui nel forum (conte, giulio... ).
meno due! Scommesse aperte su tutti gli altri :carneval:


----------



## kikko64 (27 Agosto 2012)

aristocat;bt5386 ha detto:
			
		

> "*Me lo vedo alto. Capelli scuri, occhi scuri, compatto un pò randagio."*
> 
> Beh possiamo escludere quelli che hanno postato la loro foto qui nel forum (conte, giulio... ).
> meno due! Scommesse aperte su tutti gli altri :carneval:



No ... decisamente non sono io ... 



























iange:...


----------

